# Built my first router table.



## MIATAGUY (Jul 16, 2008)

Me and the latest edition of shopnotes have been working on their newest router table for the past few weeks. It's the first thing I've built basically from scratch. I hung a new Triton 3 1/4 from a rousseau plate, but built everything else. I got alot of info on my router selection from this sight. The dust collection works from below the table or above depending on the situation. It was definitely a learn by doing kind of thing; if I had to do it all over again I'd build it alot quicker and a bit better - but I thinks I'll use this one for a while. Here's some pics. Thanks for letting me show off. 
Miataguy

The table itself:









Lots of storage (the holes are for accessing the levelers from the top:









Triton 3 1/4 that may never see life rightside up (just behind it is the dust collection port):









Fence with built in dust collection and virgin sacrificial fence:









Dust collection open for above table collection:









Dust collection closed for below table/free hand routing collection:









Fence storage and table extension dropped down ( you can just make out the dust routing to the back closest corner, and the casters for maneuvering):









Microadjuster for the fence:


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Miataguy

All I can say is WOW, WOW, GREAT JOB!  

I really like it and so many compartments, the colour is supberb.

Beautiful work!
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking router table. Nice job!

Corey


----------



## Dave in Md (Aug 6, 2008)

MIATAGUY said:


> Me and the latest edition of shopnotes have been working on their newest router table for the past few weeks. ..... Here's some pics. Thanks for letting me show off.
> Miataguy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave in Md (Aug 6, 2008)

MIATAGUY said:


> Me and the latest edition of shopnotes have been working on their newest router table for the past few weeks. ..... Here's some pics. Thanks for letting me show off.
> Miataguy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Great job! It is a really nice looking and functional table.

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi MIATAGUY

Nice clean router table. GOOD job 

===========


----------



## MIATAGUY (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave, that's an idea that I (and apparently shopnotes) didn't think of. My fence has the t-track at the top that I like to use to attach a fingerboard to for downward pressure. I don't see why I couldn't cut the middle out like you did and just slide the piece up from the bottom. It'd have to fit super-snug, I'd imagine. Having actually used it, do you see any problems with that?
Miataguy


----------



## MIATAGUY (Jul 16, 2008)

Check twice! said:


> Hi Miataguy
> 
> the colour is supberb.
> 
> ...


How about I just happened to have that laying around from a birdhouse my daughter built and painted at one of those kids home depot workshops. But it sure came close to matching all that kreg stuff didn't it?
Miataguy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

Just some more ways to do the fence 

=====


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

OUT STANDING work Miatguy. Really nice I like the dust collection for your fence. Nice see you have some ventilation for the router a lot of people forget to give it some air to help the router stay nice in cool for the operations they are using it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

THAT'S a router table! I'm sure that most wives would be happy to have it in the lounge room with a spotlight above. It's quite brilliant and it's nice to see that you chose what I consider the best router available for table use, that's why I have one! Use it well but keep it nice and clean like you would a new car, the first scratch produces the most tears!


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Miataguy,
Your table could go in a "show room"! Nice job, really!


----------



## Dave in Md (Aug 6, 2008)

MIATAGUY said:


> .... just slide the piece up from the bottom. ....do you see any problems with that?
> Miataguy


Miataguy, I don't see any issue coming in from the bottom, for me I would have to disassemble to change the insert, but you don't have that issue.


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought the same issue and have been lusting over it --- you did a great job

My question ? 

how did you do the top is that just paint or plastic laminate or a combination of both?

What do you think the total cost in materials and how many hours did it take you?

thanks


----------



## MIATAGUY (Jul 16, 2008)

tryingtokeepmyfingers said:


> I bought the same issue and have been lusting over it --- you did a great job
> 
> My question ?
> 
> ...


fingers,
The top is laminated on both sides per the article and I had the laminate color matched to paint that I used on the sides of the top and the bottom of the towers. 

The biggest expense of the whole thing was finding all of the little pieces and having them sent in - drawer slides (the local borgs didn't carry ones short enough), leg levelers, t track, (and don't even attempt to find that long machine screw he uses to hold the table extension bracket in place - it does not exist) etc.... I don't know of a place in town to get most of the stuff, so a lot I bought online. I'd say I have around $100 - $150 in everything except the router itself. And I probably have 20-25 hours in everything, though I could probably build it in a solid day if I had to do it over again. Every step was a new skill to learn so your skillset could shave a lot off of the time. 
If you decide to give it a go, the cutlist and materials list online is a bit off in some things so read through, build it in your head, and compare before you start.


Miataguy


----------



## thbalke (Jul 18, 2008)

tryingtokeepmyfingers said:


> I bought the same issue and have been lusting over it --- you did a great job


Same here....This issue was actually the first ShopNotes I've bought (woodworking noob here!!).

Excellent job on the table!!! I'm JEALOUS!!!


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

thbalke said:


> Same here....This issue was actually the first ShopNotes I've bought (woodworking noob here!!).
> 
> Excellent job on the table!!! I'm JEALOUS!!!


yeppers the first issue I bought also


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 18, 2011)

*My attempt at the same plan*

I was so thrilled to see someone else do this plan since Ive wanted to build it since the Issue came out. For me It's a learning project and may take me months to complete but I'd like to have you for ref questions since you already built it.

The laminate sandwhich had me puzzled for weeks until i noticed that Shop Notes never intended it to be edged out. And not that it's much for concern but the plans to my knowledge don't show what radius the corners are set to unless it's just equall to the to sides with a protractor. 

Another thing is having to measure and dont get wrong the measure of the insert plate otherwise the fence will not be square. I don't see any way to correct the fence If i goof up the insert. Guess i better get it right.

I've never priced out laminates before and frankly did not know they cost a near mint also I've had minor difficulty locating all the hardware until i noticed the back page of the magazine.

Wow great Job on the table!! I only hope mine comes out just as nice .

Dennis aka Yupa4242


----------



## Travst (Apr 19, 2011)

That's very slick and inspires me to upgrade!


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny thing about the bolt after I spent days of research looking for that blasted bolt I discovered that it's sold at the same place listed in the back of the book. Product #9812 
Machine screws, Phillips flat head, Stainless steel 18-8, 3/8-16 x 4-1/2
Quantity: 1 piece
Price: $2.37
There was a link via Reid Supply for boltdepot . com that had this pesky part  

Insanity is half the battle!!


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bringing this old post back up, Since I'm also planning to start working on building a router table based on the same ShopNotes Plan.

I got my set of plans from WoodsmithPlans

Doug


----------

